# 1960 24" Schwinn Tornado 'double arch' bar question- odd frame



## schwinning (Nov 5, 2013)

1960 24" Schwinn Tornado 'double arch' bar odd frame?
Anyone have information this frame. I have only seen a few like this. 
Thanks


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 5, 2013)

They are usually referred to as twin straight bar frames and I've heard they were made from about 1959 to 1962. They come in 20", 24" and 26" frames.


----------



## schwinning (Nov 5, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> They are usually referred to as twin straight bar frames and I've heard they were made from about 1959 to 1962. They come in 20", 24" and 26" frames.




Thanks. The bike pictured has curved double bottom bars. They are not straight like most of the tornados. They have a curve and don't go straight across. Weird. Anyway thanks.


----------



## schwinning (Nov 5, 2013)

*Another picture*

Here is another picture of what I'm talking about


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 6, 2013)

The vast majority of 24" straightbar frames used an arched lower bar / bars. The exception being (I believe) the '61 - '62 Tornado / Typhoon 24" bikes. The earlier 24" "straightbar" frames were set up so that a 24" DX style tank could be retrofitted. When Schwinn switched to the continuous straight bar design (as opposed to the usual single straight bar or the tacked-to-the-side twin straight bars) this also changed the tank space, which precluded the use of the existing tanks. Anyway. You don't often see either of these frame styles much, as the 24"ers were not as popular as the 26"ers and this frame style was not used on too many models.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## schwinning (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks Geoff!


----------

